# Anchoring your hand while playing?



## Geeetar (Oct 25, 2015)

Hey Everyone,

Before I ask my question, I would like to say hi to everyone here as I have just joined these forums. 

Question:

I've been playing guitar for a number of years now and feel fairly proficient with the instrument. Recently, I have been reading up on debates between anchoring and not anchoring your hand while playing guitar.

I play a Les Paul and have a tendency to rest my palm on the bridge when picking quickly/precisely (I don't anchor my palm while strumming or finger picking) . I don't notice any discomfort or tension while doing so and am wondering if this habit of anchoring is "bad" and if it will effect me in the long run.

Debates usually follow the direction of: A) "Anchoring isn't bad because plenty of fast and talented guitar players do it" or B) "You lose accuracy and speed if you anchor".

I'm quite intrigued to hear your opinions on the matter.

Thanks for your time


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forum! 

Here's my answer about anchoring your hand or not: What feels more comfortable for you? 
How have you been doing it for far? 
Whatever feels right to you it is probably the best, just keep playing and focus on your music!


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

For whatever it's worth, I was taught to rest my hand on the bridge when playing electric & no one has ever told me otherwise. (This obviously doesn't apply when strumming)


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Lord-Humongous said:


> For whatever it's worth, I was taught to rest my hand on the bridge when playing electric & no one has ever told me otherwise. (This obviously doesn't apply when strumming)


You're right! Resting your hand on the bridge of the electric makes easier to play palm mutes, I don't use the entire hand as much as the pinky finger, though.







(the picture was taken with the first guitar I could find)


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

When using my Telecaster, I rest my pinky about 1 inch in front of a screw on the pick guard which is about 1 inch below the strings. The screw acts as a guide as my hand has a tendency to slide back. When I feel the screw I know my hand is out of position. Little harder on my acoustic as the strings are a bit higher and I have no guide.


----------



## Geeetar (Oct 25, 2015)

Interesting to hear your opinions. I guess it is more common to "anchor" your hand than I thought.

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

Geeetar said:


> Interesting to hear your opinions. I guess it is more common to "anchor" your hand than I thought.
> 
> Thank you all for your help!


I just watched a few videos of James Burton and he seems to anchor his wrist on the body. 

At least he did when playing with Elvis.

He's known for using a metal finger pick on his middle finger along with a regular pick between his thumb and index finger.

Wikipedia has an interesting list of hybrid guitar pickers and a brief explanation of their style.

"Resting" his wrist is a better choice of words than "Anchoring".


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I've anchored my picking finger pinky on my LP pickguard since day 1, 30+ years ago. When I went to Grant MacEwan College for music, I was told by a couple of faster guitarists that they can play faster without using the anchor. I think, after trying it differently, that it is a matter of preference and comfort. And as amagras mentioned, it helps with the muting technique, depending on how you go about it. That has become a big part of my style as well, I use a good amount of palm muting in certain phrasing passages. I'll bet that Al DiMeola does it as well, and he's not too shabby at the speed. It comes down to more of a term of style, technique and comfort rather than "right or wrong" as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It depends what I'm playing--sometimes I do, sometimes I don't.

I find it best to learn all sorts of techniques (Do it this way or that?) and then use what is going to work the best for the music you're playing.
Being flexible is a good thing in music.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. I don't anchor my hand at all. It's for white peoples' babies.

I play using only my thumb and index finger. Kinda like I'm drinking a cup of camomile tea (with a little bit of honey, steeped for 3 minutes).

kinda like this...only with more hat


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

you can never have enough hat!


(I normally rest my arm on the body, but never anchor to the bridge)


----------



## Bastille day (Mar 2, 2014)

Was watching Randy Bachman's "Looking Out for Number One" video without speakers and was watching his hands closely.

Certainly has a way of very smooth way of moving up and down the fret board while resting his pinky on the pick guard.

Looks like a 6120 Gretsch.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I think it also depends on_ how_ you play. If you move your picking hand side to side then it will be far easier to anchor than it would be if you rotate your picking hand.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, it depends on what you're playing.

I usually keep my palm on the bridge, sometimes I anchor my pinky on some lead passages.
Strumming, or some other leads may require no contact with the picking hand.


----------

